# What bits lower the head?



## Gorgeous George (16 September 2007)

Just wondering really, have had problems with George throwing his head about a bit (may just be the excitement of not having a martngale any more!), and at the same time I'm looking for a dressage legal bit (see post below). Thinking of going from a dutch gag to a loose ring snaffle, but just wondered which bits lowered the head as he often holds it quite high.

Thanks


----------



## TiaPony (16 September 2007)

A hanging cheek snaffle has poll action and some argue it is effectively a gag. I'm all for the 'less is more' approach though and a simple loose ring lozenge snaffle, IMO, is a wonderful bit that does suit a whole rang of horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## gloster_image (17 September 2007)

Yep hanging cheek snaffle will to what you want BUT I would so highly recommend the KK bits ( i have a kk french link loose ring) as it encourages the horse to mouth the bit and I find in them they are more encouraged to lower their head because they are mouthing more


----------



## WishfulThinker (17 September 2007)

I would say try not to rely on the gags or hanging cheeks to bring his head down as it will, but he may over bend, and it will be a false bend.  Like LadyTia says try a loose ring snaffle - with or without a loznge - and I would recomend a sweet Iron one.  They may be simple but they are effective, and you will still have brakes.  You will just have to learn to ride him into a contact and an outline.


----------



## ISHmad (17 September 2007)

No bit lowers the head, it is the rider's hand/riding/schooling which will do that.

This was a hard lesson for me, as like you I was trying to find the right bit to help with this.  But actually it was my contact which needed sorting, and my strongest horse who was in a dutch gag is now in a Myler low port comfort snaffle as a direct result.  Not saying that you have the same issue by the way, so please don't take any offence.  But it does seem like we were both having the same problems.


----------



## K27 (17 September 2007)

You could try a french link hanging cheek snaffle(dressage legal) - as applies poll pressure and so lowers the head, and so does the dutch gag that you have been using.  The Loose ring snaffle does not use any poll pressure but your horse may possibly like the metal and therefore lower the head.  I have found with my horses the trick is to make them use their back and hocks and ride from back to the front end and get them really through and secure in the connection- this will also help get them working over the back and lowering the head/looser in the neck. Hope you find something your horse is happy in though!


----------



## Albertina (18 September 2007)

I'd go with the KK loose ring too work's really well for Albert


----------



## chestnut cob (18 September 2007)

I'd suggest a few things....

1. changing the bit is probably not the answer.  I would personally get a good instructor to show you how to ride him through this habit.  Changing the bit will just mask the problem.

2. It's possible that this is the whole reason he's in a martingale.  I'm not a massive fan of them but if he's really being difficult about his head since you took it off, put it back on again.

3. Sounds to me just like someone's trying it on a bit now.  I would make him work properly out hacking if he starts chucking his head round, into a consistent contact.

4. In what way do you want to lower his head?  If you mean you want him to look like he's on the bit, changing the bit for something with a lowering action will just give you a false outline.  Some horses do just have a high head carriage anyway.


----------

